# Please tell us about your affiliate marketing experiences



## scottsmrekar (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi, I was wondering if there is anyone out there with experience in affiliate marketing other companies shirts? If so, please share your experience. I am currently spinning my wheels with my site and am looking for some inspiration! Thanx


----------



## SHIROINEKO (Mar 31, 2010)

You try SEO yet?


----------



## scottsmrekar (Mar 10, 2010)

Not too much. I did try to use descriptive page titles though. I've read from many sources that getting links from good sources is the best thing for SEO. I am focusing on that fight now. Nice shirts on your site.


----------



## thatcampguy (Jan 24, 2010)

You can boost your website with video (look into animoto for video creation) Than you should look at the 30 day challenge it is a great free course on setting up and running your website. Last but not least for affiliate programs, check out Ros Gardner.


----------



## scottsmrekar (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes I plan on doing some video and youtube marketing. I am holding out on a new computer / or just getting a firewire port (I know they are cheap) so I can upload videos. I will check out your recommendations - thanx.


----------



## scottsmrekar (Mar 10, 2010)

I checked out those sites campguy. Animoto looks pretty cool and you don't need video for the free version - just pictures. Ros Gardner's site is great with tons of articles to go through. Thanks again


----------

